# 60 in the works



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Okay, so this really isn't a photograph...but it's still a picture! I'll take pictures when I can borrow my dad's camera, though.

This is what I plan to do with my new 60 gallon tank.
An open swimming area on the left side. White, light blue, and black marbles for the substrate. Then I want a really nifty castle decoration I saw today, which will go sort of in the middle.
To hide my pump and heater (the black things), lots of tall plants in fluorite sand for substrate. I got a nifty bubbler that looks like an old VW beetle, with the hood going up and down from the bubbles, and this'll be in shorter plants so it can seem like it's an overgrown junkyard! This could be another swimming area for fish that like "obstacles" such as the current from the filter and bubbles. I _might_ put a bubble "wall" too, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sounds awesome, i love your photo


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

just some advice, i tried the covering the filter intake with plants (the apongentons you buy from walmart) and they don't grow as nice as i would have wanted. They tend to grow twisted and curl up instead of growing straight up like they do on the other side of my tank. If you do want to try it i'd sugest maybe a sponge prefilter on your intake.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*Feh!*



blakeoe said:


> just some advice, i tried the covering the filter intake with plants (the apongentons you buy from walmart) and they don't grow as nice as i would have wanted. They tend to grow twisted and curl up instead of growing straight up like they do on the other side of my tank. If you do want to try it i'd sugest maybe a sponge prefilter on your intake.


Actually, I got to thinking about that after I made this plan. I had Hornwort that clogged my Whisper in-tank filter horribly! (a'course, that's when my Hornwort died and all the leaves fell off and got in the filter).

Maybe I can put some fake plants around the filter as sort of a 'gate', and then the real ones a little way away from the filter.
I got plenty of time to decide, since I have no money left over from the tank and basic equipment LOL now I have to save up again.

I also should've put the sand in first... SIGH


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a old car in my garage you can use for the tank. But you will have to get somthing bigger than a 60gallon to us it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The bubbler, while cool is not suitable for a planted tank. It will drive off precious CO2 your plants will need to grow and flourish.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

you mean you saw that nifty castle decoration in my post under "for sale", riiigghtt ! ? haha


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol fish_doc


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw the photo of your ornament. You did a good job on the drawing of the car. I guess you dont need mine. LOL


----------

